# Schwimmteich mit üblichen Problemen aber ohne sinnvolle Lösung...



## connor100 (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

mein Name ist Mike, ich bin 43 Jahr alt und komme aus NRW.

ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren einen Sauna-Abkühl-Schwimmteich im Rahmen der Gartenumgestaltung bauen lassen.

Dabei ist wohl einiges suboptimal gelaufen.

Normalerweise ist mein Teich immer glasklar gewesen, aber seit letztem Jahr habe ich starke Ablagerung auf dem Kies etc. In diesem Jahr war der Teich auch nicht wirklich klar, womit natürlich der Spass daran schwindet.

Zum Teich ein paar Bilder:

                             

Es befindet sich ein Bodenablauf und ein Skimmer im Teich, das Wasser wird zu einem Patronenfilter geleitet, wo es zuerst an einer 40W UV Lampe vorbeigeleitet und dann über zwei Rückläufe (nur) im Schwimmbereich zurückgepumpt wird.

Die UV Lampe wechsel ich jedes Jahr!

Ich habe 5 Nasefische im Teich, die ich vll 1-2 im Monat mit Futter etwas unterstütze.

Hier Bilder der Ablagerungen:

         

 Das Problem, was ich habe ist, wenn ich einen Teichbauer anrufe und dieser sich den Teich anschaut, endet das meistens in "ja das wird teuer, so 2000,- müssen Sie schon planen".

Damit kann und will ich mich nicht abgeben, es muss doch eine bessere Lösung dafür geben, oder?

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet!

Danke und viele Grüße

Mike


----------



## DbSam (25. Juli 2018)

Hallo Mike,


connor100 schrieb:


> und dieser sich den Teich anschaut, endet das meistens in "ja das wird teuer, so 2000,- müssen Sie schon planen".


... und was sagt er vorher, warum soll das so teuer werden und was wollen die machen?

Du hast geschrieben:


connor100 schrieb:


> vor einigen Jahren einen Sauna-Abkühl-Schwimmteich ... bauen lassen


Rein von den Pflanzen her gesehen: Etwas sehr spärlich, sieht wie frisch eingepflanzt aus. Da scheint in den letzten Jahren nichts weiter gewachsen zu sein.
Ansonsten ist es bei 'Kiesgrubenteichen' halt so, dass sich in den Zwischenräumen des Kieses mit der Zeit sehr viel Mulm absetzt und welcher dort vergammeln kann und nicht abtransportiert wird. Das sind dann alles schöne Nährstoffe für die nächste unerwünschte Algenpopulation.
Sofern unter dem Kies keine Drainschläuche verlegt wurden, würde ich den Kies durch ungewaschenen Sand ersetzen. Macht zwar bei der Befüllung auch viel Dreck, das gibt sich aber relativ schnell.
Dann sollte man versuchen das gefilterte Wasser so in den Teich zurückzuführen, dass eine Kreisströmung erzeugt wird welche auch den Randbereich mit erfasst. Dadurch sollte es nicht so viele Ablagerungen geben.
Und, oder ..., oder ...

Aber erst einmal lesen, was Deine Teichbauer so gesagt haben ...

Führst Du auch ab und zu etwas Frischwasser zu?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## troll20 (25. Juli 2018)

Um Carsten seine Fragen noch zu ergänzen. 
Wie sieht es mit der Filter Reinigung aus. Wann, wie oft, wie gründlich?
Wie sind die Temperaturen derzeit?
Wie viel Wasser wird umgewälzt?
Wie sind die Wasserwerte?


----------



## Lion (25. Juli 2018)

connor100 schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> mein Name ist Mike, ich bin 43 Jahr alt und komme aus NRW.
> 
> Normalerweise ist mein Teich immer glasklar gewesen, aber seit letztem Jahr habe ich starke Ablagerung auf dem Kies etc. In diesem Jahr war der Teich auch nicht wirklich klar, womit natürlich der Spass daran schwindet.
> ...



hallo Mike, 
einen sehr schönen Teich / Abkühlbecken hast Du dir angelegt.

bei dieser Größe kannst Du bequem jedes Frühjahr den Teich kplt. gründlich reinigen.
Mit einem Schlammsauger (sind auch zu mieten) den ganzen Kies einmal gründlich reinigen,
anschließend evtl. noch einen Großteil an Wasser ablassen, Becken-Wände und Boden ebenfalls
reinigen, Filter regelmäßig reinigen, und so ist der Neuzustand wieder erreicht und wirst 1 Jahr Ruhe haben.

Noch eine 2te Möglichkeit besteht:
nur als Abkühlbecken nutzen:
Fische und Pflanzen raus, Chlor rein.         (jetzt kommen die  )

Hab weiterhin viel Freude an deinem Teich und beste Grüße von Léon


----------



## DbSam (25. Juli 2018)

Lion schrieb:


> (jetzt kommen die  )


Bin da. Was liegt an?  


Gruß Carsten


----------



## Haggard (25. Juli 2018)

Das meine ich auch, einfach den Kies mal absaugen, bzw. reinigen. Kann man auch selber machen, dafür braucht es keinen Teichbauer


----------

